# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] tree stand

## Nick

Χαρίζω το tree stand  που είχα στα Ringneck μου(σκέτο το ξύλο χωρίς τα παιχνίδια και τα σχοινιά)
Είναι από Πλατάνι. Αποστολές δεν γίνονται και παραλαβή από το σπίτι μου στον Εύοσμο.

----------


## Nick

Να κλείσει ευχαριστώ!

----------

